# City building gamers?



## Zanessa (Mar 18, 2015)

Anyone here into City Building games like SimCity and stuff like that?

I've been playing City Builders since SimCity 3000 Unlimited. I have SimCity Societies, SimCity 4, and unfortunately, SimCity 2013. I'm thinking about getting Cities: Skylines since people have been saying it's the SimCity "we deserved and never got" but I'm not sure I wanna pay $29.99 for it. I'm just a bit weird like that if I don't know enough people who are saying it themselves that it's worth every penny.. But yeah.

Anyone else here like to build cities or whatever?


----------



## mynooka (Mar 18, 2015)

I always enjoyed playing Sim City games (2000 and 3000 Unlimited).  I played a little of 4 I think but that was about the time that I stopped play pc games.  The bad part was I always cheated because I didn't have the patience to deal with taxes and unhappy citizens lol I just wanted to build a massive city and feel proud of it.

I don't know how it would work but I feel city/empire building games would be ideal for a system like the Wii U.  I always enjoyed the Civilization games even though it's different in a so many ways.  I guess it's the feeling of accomplishment and building a massive creation that is so intriguing.  It's one of the genres I miss the most from when I would play pc games.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you're not sure about Skylines I know a lot of people are streaming it on Twitch lately so you might get a better idea of how the game is over there.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

I was going to say Cities: Skylines, I haven't played it but my brother does sometimes I think and it's pretty decent looking. I should see what he says about it.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 19, 2015)

I love city building games, but since I switched over to a Mac it's harder for me to play them


----------



## n64king (Mar 19, 2015)

Honorable mention for Anno 2070 maybe?


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh, don't get me started! _SimCity 4_ is one of my favourite games. It's a struggle for me to put it down...

My GF got _Cities: Skylines_ and is having a blast with it. I'm staying away with it because I can't afford to get sucked into another management sim right now, lol. If you're still undecided I suggest watching LGR's review if you haven't already, see if it's worth 30 USD or not. Personally I think it's a much better buy than SC2013, though admittedly that's a low bar to get over. But from what I can see it's worth the money.

I also like a lot of KairoSoft's mobile games, the paid ones. Not the freemium ones though, the pay-walls really break the game.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

Sim City 3


----------



## toxapex (Mar 22, 2015)

I haven't tried any SimCity games, but I'm a fan of Rollercoaster/Zoo Tycoon. Those games were a good chunk of my childhood, lol


----------



## tobi! (Mar 22, 2015)

I love "building" games like Kairosoft or Sims City.

I am waiting on Cities: Skyline since I want the premium one and I'm hoping a sale will wander in.


----------



## Justin (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah, Skylines is pretty great. I'd say it's worth the price, although I did get it $10 less on a pre-order sale.


----------



## Caius (Mar 23, 2015)

Justin said:


> Yeah, Skylines is pretty great. I'd say it's worth the price, although I did get it $10 less on a pre-order sale.



Addicting. As. Hell.


----------



## matt (Mar 23, 2015)

Minecraft is great and trains simulators can be fun not necessarily for driving trains but the open world builder thing search trainz


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 23, 2015)

*Surprised no one has mentioned Tropico.*


----------



## matt (Mar 23, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> *Surprised no one has mentioned Tropico.*



Me too actually


----------



## Caius (Mar 23, 2015)

I completely forgot about tropico actually. I've been out of it since I started work


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 24, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> Addicting. As. Hell.



Welp. This means I gotta get it. Yet another game to add onto the list.


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm still conflicted on buying Cities: Skylines for $29.99.. I don't wanna wait but I don't really wanna pay $29.99.. ughh.... help...


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 4, 2015)

ZanessaGaily said:


> I'm still conflicted on buying Cities: Skylines for $29.99.. I don't wanna wait but I don't really wanna pay $29.99.. ughh.... help...



*$17.97 on G2A*


----------



## RayOfHope (Apr 4, 2015)

...


----------



## tobi! (Apr 4, 2015)

ZanessaGaily said:


> I'm still conflicted on buying Cities: Skylines for $29.99.. I don't wanna wait but I don't really wanna pay $29.99.. ughh.... help...



I'm conflicted as well. I'm interested in the Deluxe Edition though. It's $39.99.


----------



## Bui (Apr 4, 2015)

I currently have SimCity 4, SimCity DS, SimCity Creator, and 1602 AD (Anno 1602). 1602 is the only one I still regularly play.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Apr 4, 2015)

Norski said:


> I'm conflicted as well. I'm interested in the Deluxe Edition though. It's $39.99.



I bought the deluxe edition. I haven't got to play the game yet due to work. But honestly, the deluxe edition only adds a few buildings and a soundtrack. Not really worth it. I only bought it because I had 40$ on steam and wouldn't have anything else to spend the 10$ on.


----------

